# Protien bars.....?



## sykeadelic (Feb 14, 2004)

At one time I had a recipe for Protien bars but ive lost it, does anybody have any?


----------



## tee (Feb 14, 2004)

sykeadelic said:
			
		

> At one time I had a recipe for Protien bars but ive lost it, does anybody have any?



Here is one I found.


1 cup Natural Peanut butter.  
8 tablespoons honey. 
1+1/4 cups whey protein powder. 
1 cup of uncooked oatmeal. 

Mix the Peanut butter and honey in a bowl, microwave on high for 80 seconds. Add the other ingredients and mix together (I knead it with my hands) can add raisins/nuts etc to taste. Smooth into 13x9 tray and leave for 20 minutes. Cut into 10 to 12 equal bars and wrap and store in the refrigerator. 

Have fun! They taste great!!!
285 Cals - 13 Fat - 3 Sat - 3 Poly - 5 Mono - 22 Carbs - 25 Protein {depends on your protein powder.}


----------

